# Impact sprinklers not rising



## jrowland86 (Jun 21, 2020)

I have a pvc irrigation line with 3 impact rainbird sprinklers. I replaced the first one to see if it was the problem. But, it still doesnt rise unless I make it. Could a break further down the line make the first sprinkler not have pressure? The sprinkler is right at the start of the line so theres no break before it.


----------

